# lancaster classic



## Nockcracker (Apr 13, 2010)

I just wanted to know if any of my fellow Canadians are going to the Lancaster classic in Pennsylvania this weekend? If so, it would be nice to meet them.
Cheers, Bruno


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I was entered but have withdrawn


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

I think Priester, Andrew W, Rae Savage, Katie Roth


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

go Canada go.. good luck guys....


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

I can't go... sending Judith in my place...


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

I will be there as well.


----------



## Nockcracker (Apr 13, 2010)

Great to hear I wont be alone. I'll be the short frenchman with the white APA.. throw some cod or maple syrup to get my attention!


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

I will be there along with Doug Fudge


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

I know of at least five shooters from Peel who are going. Sadly, I'm not among them.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nockcracker what happen to that mathews love lol


----------



## Nockcracker (Apr 13, 2010)

It was definately a tough love to give up, but my new love has a Canadian flag on it and is quicker to spit an arrow. But thanks for noticing Jeff. Lol


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think u made a wise move lol


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Had to back out due to work.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

From Colby... Priester, Judith Bean, Rae Savage, Scott Yourth, Dave Schnarr, Katie Roth... Heading out early Friday morning... Crispin Duanes and Trevor Gibson told me they are going also.

Looking forward to the new venue.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

looks like enough people for a school bus road trip for next, I would be up for that. 

wayne


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

Fingers crossed for next year. This is a shoot I really want to try and check off the archery bucket list. Good luck to everyone!!!!!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm in for next year too, just work and lack of shooting this year


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

How's everyone making out at the shoot


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks like Crispin Duenas won for recurve pro men and Chris Perkins won the mens open pro compound! Congrats to both amazing shooters !!!!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Rae Savage took 3rd in women's recurve. Katie Roth 3rd in women's open. Lots of random prizes came home to. All in all a great weekend!!


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

I noticed they placed as well! We've got some pretty amazing archers here north of the border


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

whats neat is knowing most or all of the winners and podium winners and have shot with them as well


----------



## Nockcracker (Apr 13, 2010)

What an awesome experience, cant wait till next year! Pensylvania is a beautiful state


----------



## Ted Houser (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who watched the live broadcast of the Lancaster Archery Classic on Livestream. We realize that the files were large and did not stream well on wireless devices so we have uploaded the footage from Sunday Eliminations and Shoot Ups to YouTube. Please let us know if you have any problems accessing the videos on YouTube. http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhMU71RxFhjfbK6iAPCe0Rriub1jTNI4y


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey Nockcracker are you shooting open or bowhunter for 3D this year?


----------



## Nockcracker (Apr 13, 2010)

I'll more than likely shoot open Jeff. But im tempted to shoot pins for the provincials don't know yet


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm sure ull do fine in either class


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

start of parts 7 is shoot off for chris...on link above..


----------

